# MAC Employee Necklace



## saniyairshad (Jan 24, 2007)

Firstly isn't it illegal to sell your employee necklace? Secondly, a necklace for $200??? Are u kidding me? This is such a joke.


----------



## labwom (Jan 24, 2007)

I just saw one on Ebay last night for $150 is that what you were talking about. Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## macslut (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know why it would be illegal.  It is the employee's property and they can't control what they do with it if they leave the company.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 24, 2007)

What I want to know is why anyone who isn't or has never been a MAC employee want to wear that necklace?  I think it looks cheesy unless you work for MAC...and no employee ever wears it when they're not working....just my humble opinion...


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy crap! Those necklaces are not worth $200-Especially not the regular ones...which I've seen go for unbelievable amounts.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 24, 2007)

I once saw a Viva Glam one from the early 90's (it was a cross with "Viva" written on the vertical and "Glam" on the horizontal) that had a buy it now price of $950!  This person was unloading a lot of MAC employee stuff for ridiculous prices.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I don't know why it would be illegal. It is the employee's property and they can't control what they do with it if they leave the company._

 
When MAC employees leave, they are supposed to return all MAC accesories.  This includes necklaces, MAC shirts, and their PKM.  Some may still have these when they leave but by MAC guidelines they should have returned them on their last day of employment.


----------



## maxcat (Jan 24, 2007)

That's HILARIOUS. They're ridiculously cheaply made, everyone gets one, even freelancers... I've broken more than I can count... I know we have to give back our pkm, and "official jewellery" - but we get a lot of the other jewellery as christmas presents from the company. 
Wouldn't be very cool for them to ask for a present back. 
Never heard of anyone having to give back a t-shirt, either.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 24, 2007)

every piece of mac jewelry i have received including the certification necklace is a cheap pos, and the last 2 christmas gifts were atrocious


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 24, 2007)

I want one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But not for that much! Maybe $20...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 24, 2007)

I would feel funny about wearing the regular MAC employee necklace and not working for them. Now I do like the christmas present they gave us this year. I dont' have any jewelry like it but the ones they got last year look better.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_That's HILARIOUS. They're ridiculously cheaply made, everyone gets one, even freelancers... I've broken more than I can count... I know we have to give back our pkm, and "official jewellery" - but we get a lot of the other jewellery as christmas presents from the company. 
Wouldn't be very cool for them to ask for a present back. 
Never heard of anyone having to give back a t-shirt, either._

 
From my experience most Retail Managers won't _usually_ ask for t-shirts back but I'm almost positive that "technically" they're supposed to.  I think it's dumb also, because what are they going to do with an old, used shirt?  And the christmas necklaces are of course...a gift, so they def. wouldn't request those be returned.

I still don't get why someone who doesn't work for MAC would want an employee necklace.  That's kinda wierd.  But, in the past I've had customers ask to buy my necklace off me.  My response to them was something like "really? where the heck would you wear it?"


----------



## maxcat (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah. I mean, I wouldn't wear them as a Regular Civillian... I don't like even wearing them as a MAC ma. Cheap and horrid. 
..the t-shirts I could understand being desireable...I've worn them a lot In The Real World. No one's ever said anything one way or another.
That is... the nice shirts that fit me before they started reliving the ginormous 80's downtomyknees potato sacks...


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 25, 2007)

i thought 2006's xmas ones were nice with the squares and all but its plastic.the rr stuff was cool too!From what i was told freelancers dont get jewelry.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 25, 2007)

Our counter had the highest Viva Glam sales in our region last year so we were rewarded with a piece of jewelry.  Our manager was talking about how amazing it was going to be for weeks.  When we finally received it, it was okay but nothing to write home about.  It was a rhinestone pin that said "Viva" on top and "Glam" on the bottom.  Mine snapped into 3 pieces the second time I wore it!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with all of you, i didn't know u were supposed to return the necklaces and t-shirts they give you. thanks for the info...i would feel weird wearing mac jewelry if i didnt work there...weird.


----------



## redambition (Jan 25, 2007)

i can see how the MAC jewellery would appeal to collectors - as it's not easy to get if you don't work for them.

for $200 thoough? no way. if someone offered me a free MAC necklace, i'd accept it for collecting's sake... but i wouldn't pay money for it.


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 26, 2007)

i liked this years holiday necklace. i use it as a belt.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_i liked this years holiday necklace. i use it as a belt._

 
lol....belt dang girl u must be skinny!did u add anything on to the length?


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_I just saw one on Ebay last night for $150 is that what you were talking about. Absolutely ridiculous!_

 
yes thats the one i was talking about...it's ridiculous


----------

